# cleaning grout off tiles



## seaox67 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi I just recently moved into a house. The bathroom tiled wall there is a thin coat of grout left on the tile. Any suggestions on how to remove the grout off the tile?

Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

seaox67 said:


> Hi I just recently moved into a house. The bathroom tiled wall there is a thin coat of grout left on the tile. Any suggestions on how to remove the grout off the tile?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas.


Is it actually grout or a haze left from the grouting? If it's haze, just buff it off with a dry clean terry cloth. If it's grout (which it shouldn't be) try to chip off the big stuff then wipe with a damp soft terry cloth.


----------



## seaox67 (Apr 6, 2007)

Many Thanks for your reply Ron.

I have tried that also a razor blade brillo pads and good old elbow grease... Not sure else to do? Is there a chemical of some sort?
In places it is a slight film, like the guy who did it didnt wipe all the grout off the tiles when he was meant to.


----------



## MattCoops (Jan 10, 2007)

if you go to a good tile shop you can get "grout release"

use liberally

unless the problem is a crap job on sealing the tile

what kind of tile is it?

matter of fact, post a picture please


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Matt,

Don't you think it's a little too late for a grout release? Plus as described, it sounds like it's a glazed wall tile, not natural stone like slate, so you would never use grout release in the first place. 

Try this. Wipe with 50/50 white vinegar/water. If this doesn't work good enough, try vinegar full strength. If that doesn't do it, get a grout film remover. Last resort, sulfamic acid crystals per directions. A real tile shop will have the last 2 products.

Jaz.......LABICER booth #2932 Coverings '07


----------

